# ldap et netinfo et ldap et unix(pam)



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Auteur  Sujet : ldap et netinfo  
micky 
Nouveau membre 

  posté le 02 mai 2002 à 01:14                 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bonjour
quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment un serveur netinfo peut se mettre a jour a partir d'un serveur ldap et reciproquement.
comment fais ton pour que les les dn de ldap et ceux de ldap se corresepondent
mercie c urgent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

As tu vraiement besoins d une compatibilite ?
Ne peut tu pas remplacer NetInfo par LDAP ?

Peut tu expliquer ce que tu comptes faire ? Ca me semble interessant...


----------

